# Can a MagicJack Plus phone Device be used with a Macintosh Power PC 'puter w/10.4.11?



## LikesTechStuff (Aug 31, 2012)

I really don't want to keep using an expensive landline phone service, so went out and bought a MagicJack Plus phone device.
It said it didn't need a computer to operate, but it seems like you DO need one to registar it with MagicJack.
I plugged it into the wall and tried to call a friend on their cell phone & the call went thru, but now, when I tried to plug the Device into our USB port to registar it, a message comes up on our screen of our computer that says you cannot Double Click this Icon, becuase the system is not supported on the computer, or somethign to that effect!
So, even though I manage to make one call without registaring it, now when I try to make a call with the landline phone using the MagicJack Plus device, plugged into the wall, the phone rings, but then it fails before the call goes thru!

Now, I'm wondering if I wasted my time to even go get the magicJack Plus device for a Macintosh OS X 10.4.11 with a PowerPC,

OR how do you registar the device if you CAN use it, and have that type of computer? 
Please answer my post asap, as I only have a short time before I must bring it back to get a refund! Thanks.


----------



## LikesTechStuff (Aug 31, 2012)

AND IF YOU GO ONTO THEIR WEBSITE AND LOOK AT THEIR FAQ, IT SAYS, 
"To register magicJack PLUS: 

1. Plug your magicJack PLUS into a USB port on your computer (PC or MAC)

2. Click on "Click Here to Register" in the left window of the magicJack PLUS softPhone

3. Follow the on-screen instructions to register with your personal information. You will be given the option to select your area code during this registration process

AND I CANNOT FIND for the life of me the spot where they're talking about on #2. "left window of the magicJack PLUS softPhone" either.
I tried to get online and talk to their Live Person via chat, and no one appeared there either!

Now, I did hook up the Magic Jack Plus device to a power outlet, not my computer and my router, a wireless router, but the phone will RING when I make a call, but hang up before the call goes thru.
I've got no idea how to registar, where this supposed magicjackPlus soft phone is either.
I've just wasted 3 hours of my day, trying to find out how to use this device, and I'm getting fed up here. It was $70 just to buy the thing and I had to rip open the package to get it out of its package.
The store CLAIMED it would take it back, if I cannot use it, but knowing the stores in our area, my guess is they're going to give me a hard time!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like it'll only work on an Intel Mac, so us PPC Mac users are out of luck. I'd take it back.


----------



## LikesTechStuff (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: You CERTAIN MagicJackPlus can't be used with Macintosh Power PC 'puter w/10.4*

It was working though for a few minutes, when I first tried it out. The reception was awful, but I could hear it ringing and it definitely contacted my friend's cell phone!
Which makes me think it CAN work, but to get it registared, that's the question here....
It won't registar at all on my Mac 10.4.11 with the Power PC! It makes that strange message saying it won't install on this system!

BUT, the package says you don't need a computer at all! So, just wondering if perhaps I could go somewhere else and get the thing registared on a different computer.

But I dont' know.. I'm starting to think perhaps you are right.

BUT, my question I guess is what kind of device could I use that's inexpensive & not a regular landline service.

VOIP? I don't know what that's about. I know Vonage offers a landline service, but you have to agree to 1 year contract & there's taxes & fees, so I don't want to pay $40/month AGAIN for landline service...:banghead:
We have a famous Internet/TV company & their service stinks! They won't help us with ANYTHING!

Oh, btw, how do you get a virus off your Macintosh computer? we got one from another famous Internet company.... they ALSO wouldnt' help us!

So many fraudelent companies out there, it's pretty annoying & sad to be honest.
But thanks for your response anyway, previous Poster.
Maybe someone with my kind of computer will get on this thread and let me know IF I can use that MagicJack Plus.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I have your kind of computer's and use it a lot. The problem is the software to register the device requires an Intel Mac, which is what the error you are getting means. I do not see why you couldn't use someone else's computer to set it up, but then I've never used one because I have a cell phone and don't need a land line. As for another option, I know Google has some kind of VOIP service, but I don't know the details.
As for a virus, why do you say you have one? There aren't any I know of for a PPC Mac with 10.4.


----------

